# Teen Age kids at home. Does it affect sex?



## samtravis (Aug 30, 2012)

How do you'll coordinate sexual activity when kids at home. Do you'll wait for them to go to bed and start sex. We have two teenage kids , we wanted to check how do you'll handle sexual intercourse when you know teenage kids are in house and
worried if they would come to know. Kids many times sleep late doing homework or watching TV. Always worried when Penis in Vagina sex involves some noise, thrusting, deep breathing etc

These days kids know all about sex because of health class. Do you think that it is ok for kids to know if mommy daddy are having sex. I feel that kids have a feeling that sex are for young newly weds and not for long married couples. Are you ok to tell kids that parents are having sex when door is closed.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

#1 - Locks.

#2 - Does it really have to be that secret? Are you trying to teach your kids that sex is bad and that married people should be ashamed of it? It's not like you're doing it in front of them or anything.

If kids have a feeling that sex is not for long married couples, you would be doing them a huge favor letting the know that it's for all married couples. Sex in marriage is to be expected, as long as the couple is still able. They should know that. It's not a secret to be kept from them.


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

samtravis said:


> How do you'll coordinate sex with kids at hom.


I'd let the kids coordinate their own sex, it's none of our business as long as they're careful and responsible.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Just use the lock on your bedroom door. 

As for the noise... music does wonders. Put a stereo or other sourse of music on the wall through which the children could hear you. Then play music... play it loud if you need to.

It worked for us.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

This is a question for SA

Our Daughter is only 8 years old and my wife doesn't even want to kiss in front of her, other than a peck here and there.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a 13 year old and a 3 years old.

Locks are awesome.

13 year old knows about sex. She knows we have sex. What is the big deal? We don't flaunt it, but we don't wait until she goes to bed :rofl: We go to bed before she does!!

We are affectionate around our kids. We want our girls to see how it should be when married. H and I act like big stupid kids. My daughter is always rolling her eyes at us when she sees us kissing in the kitchen. lol. I love it.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

And uh...."these days" kids know about sex from movies and TV and that's the problem.

MY kids know about sex from ME. Nothing to be ashamed of and I don't expect the public school system to fill my kids in on sex and sexuality the correct way.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

My wife does insist that the cuffs be hidden between the mattresses. But other items have been noticed by the 15 year old. She tried to tell him it was a massager for her back! Haha, no he didn't buy it. He just said "you should see my girlfriend's mom's room". Um, no thanks.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I have a 13 year old and a 3 years old.
> 
> Locks are awesome.
> 
> ...


I try so hard to be affectionate with my wife in front of our daughter and my wife always stops me. Our daughter is the one to tell me to tickle mommy or kiss her tummy or something like that. I know she wants to see us being affectionate.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My 13 year old asked what the lube tube was for (she was in my drawer without permission, looking for some socks) ...so I told her.

0.0

She hasn't been in my drawers since. But...sex is not a secret in marriage. To act like sex doesn't exist in this house would be doing my daughter's sexuality a disservice.


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

that_girl said:


> My 13 year old asked what the lube tube was for (she was in my drawer without permission, looking for some socks) ...so I told her.


I sure hope you don't use that lube for the orifice I think you use it for.

Not that there's anything wrong with anal sex but explaining that one is going to leave a mark.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

donders said:


> I sure hope you don't use that lube for the orifice I think you use it for.
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with anal sex but explaining that one is going to leave a mark.


Is there only one form of sex we're allowed to explain to our kids? Heck, at least the pregnancy risk is decreased. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Use the lock on the door and play music or have the tv on.

Married people have sex. Your kids know that and there is nothing wrong about it.


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

PBear said:


> Is there only one form of sex we're allowed to explain to our kids? Heck, at least the pregnancy risk is decreased.


You can get pregnant from anal sex!

Why do people not understand this?

Where do you think lawyers come from?








:lol:

LOL always liked that one.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Lube isn't just for anal sex .

With all my female issues, dryness is the least of my worries. Thank god for Astroglide.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

that_girl said:


> With all my female issues, dryness is the least of my worries. Thank god for Astroglide.


:lol: sounds like a commercial.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

abitlost said:


> :lol: sounds like a commercial.


But wait! That's not all...



Now it's an infomercial


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Astroglide for when you need to ride


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

that_girl said:


> But wait! That's not all...
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's an infomercial


Please do not tell me it slices or dices.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

My daughter posted this on facebook a few months ago...










I asked if she was trying to tell us something and she just laughed.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

donders said:


> I'd let the kids coordinate their own sex, it's none of our business as long as they're careful and responsible.


While I believe this was meant to be funny, if not, very wrong.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Bedroom door is closed/locked and a clock radio is turned on at a modest volume. 

If the kids ever knock - you deal with that the FIRST time it happens in whatever way you are comfortable "in the moment". Afterwards you let them know that if they knock on your bedroom door and you don't answer, it means that you and your W are not to be interrupted unless the house is on fire. There is no need to be more specific than that as you are the adults and it is YOUR house. 

This is how we handled a related "incident" just shy of midnight on a Saturday night maybe 6 months ago. Our oldest, visiting from college interrupted us twice in a row about 15 minutes apart. And yes our door was locked, so she "knocked". First it was something about wanting to let us know she might be meeting up with friends nearby. Than something else having to do with a total lack of planning on her part. First time, W is polite through the half opened door. Second time not so polite. 

Next day, I tell our oldest that in the future she needs to follow a simple protocol:
1. If it is after 11 PM and bedroom door is closed, she may quietly turn the door knob. If it is locked, she needs to wait until it is unlocked. This might require better planning on her part. Or leaving us a message on the kitchen table if she is going out. 
2. I then say that I do not like being interrupted twice in a row and she turns red and says "Mom already talked to me about last night, I am really sorry". 

Turns out her mom had squared up with her earlier in the day and said: Your parents still have sex, and don't like being interrupted. Since we plan to continue to have sex, you need to make sure that you stop interrupting us. At this point our DD who likes to be the "shockER" in conversations, is now discovering just how little she likes being the "shockEE". And as she is desperately trying to end this conversation, my W begins to toy with her a bit:
(W) "So do we understand each other?"
(DD) "Yes, I understand, I promise"
(W) "Are you sure"
(DD) "Can we please stop talking about this now?"
(W) "I just need to know this isn't going to happen again"
(DD) "I promise really it won't"
.....

We only did this because our DD can be a bit self focused (mainly a function of being that age) and because it should have been obvious after the first interruption, that she was indeed interrupting ...

Hasn't happened since. 






samtravis said:


> How do you'll coordinate sexual activity when kids at home. Do you'll wait for them to go to bed and start sex. We have two teenage kids , we wanted to check how do you'll handle sexual intercourse when you know teenage kids are in house and
> worried if they would come to know. Kids many times sleep late doing homework or watching TV. Always worried when Penis in Vagina sex involves some noise, thrusting, deep breathing etc
> 
> These days kids know all about sex because of health class. Do you think that it is ok for kids to know if mommy daddy are having sex. I feel that kids have a feeling that sex are for young newly weds and not for long married couples. Are you ok to tell kids that parents are having sex when door is closed.


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> My daughter posted this on facebook a few months ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats really sad..


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

dallasapple said:


> Thats really sad..


Do you have anything helpful to add for anybody or do you just go around the board insulting people?


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

AHH ...YES ..It sucks havign a 22 year old at home more so than the 16 YO at home..

We give the 22 YO more freedom (oviously) having him coming in and out the door is a "distraction"//Since hes a student and he works his schedule means ..WELL HELL "spuradic"..

Hes not like a "kid " we can put to bed at (9:30 or 10:00///

Its a HUGE distraction not just "sex" ...even taking a bath..I have to be "worried" my 20 something will "see me"..so I have to "cover up"...


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Do you have anything helpful to add for anybody or do you just go around the board insulting people?


Do you?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Why do you have to cover up? I mean, not to walk around naked or anything but if he sees you, ....I don't get it. Close the bathroom door, take a bath. If he comes in without knocking, that's his problem...or lock the door. 

I'm sure he has his own sex to worry about. lol.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

larry.gray said:


> Do you have anything helpful to add for anybody or do you just go around the board insulting people?


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> My daughter posted this on facebook a few months ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must say sir..... your daughter is a GENIUS :rofl:


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes. 

In a gazillion ways.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Already Gone said:


> This is a question for SA
> 
> Our Daughter is only 8 years old and my wife doesn't even want to kiss in front of her, other than a peck here and there.


Ha ha .. yeah take it from me... I got 6 ... from elementary to College age - 2 Teen boys..... . once we played family Scrabble.... .started out with LUST, daughter put SEX down, everyone is :rofl: ...DESIRE came up....HOT ... I can't remember all now, but it was a BLAST... our teen boys go around putting "*69*" on my microwave & timers all over the house ..... and overemphasizing this when they talk amongst themselves... 

Maybe this all sounds a little crazy to you ...but we do have alot of laughs . We don't want our kids to grow up with a "sex is dirty" hush hush attitude... my husband never seen his Mom & Dad kiss their whole marriage. Our boys go to Youth group, 2 of them wear silver rings, so even at Church they've heard it talked about. Teen Boys are thinking about Sex, that is a given. Fantasies overload if they are in puberty but true, they will have ZERO desire to think about their parents going at it.....they got enough other things on their mind. 

But, for example.... expressing some open affection - some hugging, embracing, a little feisty bantering in a flirty way IN FRONT OF YOUR KIDS...I'd encourage that.... show them marriage is FUN !!







Mom & dad know how to stay Young & vibrant... This is all good and natural... 

So long as you have a LOCKED bedroom door..... maybe you'll want to drown out a little sound....put on some music...it's all good. 

Nothing stops us... if they come to the door, I'd shoo them away, parents all need some alone time.. It is not a big deal... TEENS know their parents are going at it. Just let that wash over you... then go have some fun - with the locked door-whenever you want.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

We had an empty nest for a few months and my daughter and her boyfriend recently moved back in. It has put a damper on it because it does bug me to be in the middle of things and want to cry out or something and suddenly remember they're in the house. Even though I know that they know exactly what we're doing.

I don't really want to hear THEM having sex either. Not LOUD sex anyway.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

:rofl:

This so reminds me of today at lunch.

We have two of our boys staying at home at the moment one of 23 and one of 19.
Anyways yesterday morning about 2 am my wife got restless and popped dowstairs for a coffee, the 23 year old was downstairs already. About 3 am her and my son went back to bed, he didn't close his door as the cat likes to sleep on his bed sometimes.

As she got into bed she disturbed me accidentally(?). I hurt my medial ligament in March while slipping on the rocks fishing earlier this year. As I stretched in bed I got a twinge in my knee. I said "ouch", wife said "whats wrong" and I explained about my knee "Oh" she said "I was hoping something else was throbbing"
Well suffice it to say we finally settled down for sleep at 4:15. After she had popped to the toilet she mentioned that 23 year old had closed his bedroom door and we must have grossed him out.
At lunch today she asked him if we had disturbed him with any noise "No" he said "I know you are both gross anyway"
So I sent her a text saying that I didn't make a lot of noise that time because half the time my mouth was full, and she showed it to him!!!
I was actually embarrased he laughed and called us gross again.
And as other posters have said I think it is good for our children to see their parents in a loving, sexual relationship.


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

My wife is not comfortable with any chance the kids will walk in, or attempt to walk in when the door is locked. She's willing at times late at night, but early in the morning seems a lot better. We're both in our 50s so we're up early anyway, and our teenagers are much less likely to be up early in the morning than late at night.


----------

